

Mapillary iD Editor for OpenStreetMap - chippy
http://blog.mapillary.com/news%2C/update/2014/08/19/id.html

======
philipn
Fantastic work!

I'm also really happy that Mapillary decided to make the project CC-BY-SA
instead of CC-BY-SA-NC -- gives me a lot more confidence the project will stay
alive for years and years to come.

------
bhousel
Awesome work by the Mapillary team. I've been following this work and I do
expect that this will probably get merged into the main iD branch soon.

------
chippy
I think its really encouraging to see other custom editors in other
applications. It makes the idea that OSM is a data project that much more
clear.

